# Any vintage Zenith owners?



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Are there any owners of vintage Zenith watches.. and are they good? bad? or indifferent?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes indeed they are excellent, in every respect , inhouse movement's very high quality, some excellent designs and at very affordable prices, the vintage watch collecters dream IMO. What's not to like?

I will post some pictures later I am on my mobile at the moment. I would very much recommend that you for it, you will not regret it. I see these watches increasing in value also.

Cheers Martin


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you Martin, I made a low offer on one and it was accepted. A Zenith Espada cal; 42.5


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done, I am not too familar with the Quartz models, but I would certainly buy one, I know a little of the Espada Chrono kinda like a early El Primero auto chrono...but I think the quartz is ETA.

Any how I look forward to seeing better pictures when it arrives :thumbsup:

http://martinzx.com/zenith/

Cheers Martin


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

from scant info I have found so far I believe it is a Calibre: ETA954111


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

you won't have a problem one that bracelet is cleaned up. They are great watches

I have an 1987 Zenith Quartz Mistral, and it has an ETA 955.412 7 jewel movement inside


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> you won't have a problem one that bracelet is cleaned up. They are great watches
> 
> I have an 1987 Zenith Quartz Mistral, and it has an ETA 955.412 7 jewel movement inside


 I think the bracelet might have to go... I don't believe it is original. Hoping to find something more along the lines of this one


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have two, will post pictures when I get a moment.

Quality movements. :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The only two I have at the moment.

First one has original box and leather strap too.


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> The only two I have at the moment.
> 
> First one has original box and leather strap too.


 Very nice pair and an under rated brand IMO. The top one reminds me of a accurist I had in the 1980s.

Mark


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> I think the bracelet might have to go... I don't believe it is original. Hoping to find something more along the lines of this one


 I like how the lugs curve. The watch is a beauty.


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Thought I'd pop mine into the mix.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Mines a little older but still keeps good time.http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/dogrid/zenithchrono.jpg


----------

